# D-Lan + WLAN zusammen in einem Router :)



## Tom3004 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 
ich suche einen Router der ADSL unterstützt,also Internet über die Steckdose,weil darüber T-Home Entertaiment laufen soll, geht das überhaupt ? 
Außerdem soll der Router W-Lan haben damit ich mit meiner PSP, IPod Touch und mit meiner Playstation 3 ins Internet gehen kann.
Könnt ihr mir Router und ein Steckdosen Set empfehlen, weil Lan Kabel durchs ganze Haus nur wegen T-Home wäre umständlig.
Wisst ihr was man beachten muss bei Internet übe die Steckdose  ? 
Oder ist das einfach Plug an Play, weil ein bekannt meinte, dass man erst ganze Stromnetzte abklemmen muss und extra Sicherungen in den Stromkasten einbauen muss  
Stimmt das ?
MfG, Tom


----------



## K3n$! (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: ADSL + WLAN zusammen in einem Router *

Wie meinst du das mit der Steckdose ?

Wie ich das mitbekommen habe, bekommt ihr doch die 16+ Leitung. Um somit das Entertain Paket nutzen zu können, gibt es da glaub ich ein spezielles Protokoll oder sowas, dass der Media Receiver auch seine Daten empfangen kann. 
ADSL kann im Prinzip jeder Router(?), den du heute kaufen kannst. Auch ADSL2+ sollte heutzutage nicht mehr das Thema sein, bei vielen steht das auch nochmals groß drauf.
Außerdem bekommst du doch auch ein Router der Telekom zugeschickt oder nicht ?
Und dieser hat meist auch WLAN. 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Tom3004 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: ADSL + WLAN zusammen in einem Router *

Okay, ja wir bestellen heute T-Home Entertain mit 2 Media Recievern und einer 16+ Leitung.
Und wir kriegen vom Router das Lan Kabel nicht zu 2 Fernsehern, deswegen wollen wir ADSL (sprich Internet über die Steckdose nutzen um an die Fernseher Kabellos zu kommen, weil das dann ja in allen Steckdosen im Haus gehen würde mit dem Internet.
Oder seh ich das falsch ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: ADSL + WLAN zusammen in einem Router *

Was hat denn ADSL mit ner Steckdose zutun? o.O 

Zumal ne 16k mit Entertaiment ADSL+ sein müsste.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: ADSL + WLAN zusammen in einem Router *

Ahhh, jetzt habe ich das verstanden. 

Du bekommst ja standardmäßig ein Router der T-Com, der ist meist in der Gutschrift drin bzw. der MediaReceiver.
Du meinst DLan bzw. Power Lan. Das ist sozusehen, wie ein normales LAN Kabel, nur das es nicht über das LAN-Kabel geht sondern nur über die Steckdose .
Also, wenn der Anschluss gelegt wurde und du den Router von der T-Com hast, dann steckt ihr das so: siehe Bild.
Und an den Steckdosen sind dann die DLan-Adapter, wo die LAN-Kabel angesteckt werden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: ADSL + WLAN zusammen in einem Router *

Wobei man natürlich beachten muss, das die STeckdosen dem gleichen Kreislauf angehören. Sonst klappt das nicht ^^


----------



## Tom3004 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: ADSL + WLAN zusammen in einem Router *

OKay, jetzt weiß ich bescheid, aber wie check ich ob die Steckdosen im selben Kreislauf sind ?


----------



## K3n$! (26. Oktober 2009)

Wohnst du in einem Mehrfamilienhaus oder in einem Einfamilienhaus ?

Bei Einfamilienhaus, wenn es keine Doppelhaushälfte ist, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass ihr nur ein Stromkreislauf habt.
Bei Mehrfamilienhäusern musst du nur dann gucken, wenn mehrere Wohnungen zu einer gelegt wurden.


----------



## midnight (26. Oktober 2009)

Seid wann haben dann mehrere Wohnungen den selben Stromkreis? Wäre mir jetzt neu (auch wenn ich davon nicht wirklich ne Ahnung hab...)

Ich würds online kaufen und ausprobieren. Weil so richtig toll ist Dlan auch nicht.

so far


----------



## dot (26. Oktober 2009)

Ein (W)LAN Router mit integrierter DLAN Funktion waere mir nicht bekannt. Von daher wirst du wohl auf einzelne Komponenten setzen muessen. Beim WLAN Router eventuell mal bei Netgear, D-Link, 3Com & Co schauen. Am besten eher in Richtung 54 bzw. ~100MBit, dann bleibt hoffentlich noch genug wirkliche Bandbreite ueber  Bei DLAN Adapter hast du ja afaik nicht so ganz viel Auswahl, also mal bei Devolo gucken. Eine Pauschalaussage ob die Kombination spaeter bei dir vernuenftig laeuft kann man auch nicht treffen, da zuviele Faktoren davon abhaengig sind (Stichwort: 14 Tage Umtauschrecht bei Onlinekaeufen  ).


----------



## K3n$! (26. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Seid wann haben dann mehrere Wohnungen den selben Stromkreis? Wäre mir jetzt neu (auch wenn ich davon nicht wirklich ne Ahnung hab...)
> 
> Ich würds online kaufen und ausprobieren. Weil so richtig toll ist Dlan auch nicht.
> 
> so far



Ich meinte das so, dass er vielleicht in einem Mehrfamilienhaus wohnt, dass aus vielleicht 3 Etagen besteht und früher dort unterschiedliche Mieter drin waren, jetzt aber vielleicht die ersten beiden Etagen ihm gehören und der Router in der Ersten Etage steht, der 2. MediaReceiver aber in der 2. Etage.

Somit gäbe es ja, so denke ich mir, 2 Stromkreise.

Hab ich vielleicht unglücklich ausgedrückt


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2009)

Entertain ueber Dlan? Kannst du (fast) knicken. Ich habe mit meinen Netgaer und Devolo 200Mbit Paaren selbst unter fast optimalen Bedingungen nicht ueber 10 MB/s erreicht.


----------



## Tom3004 (27. Oktober 2009)

Toll ! 
Alle sagen hier was anderes ! 
Muss der Router eine D-Lan Funktion haben oder kann das jeder, weil das Lan Kabel geht an den Steckdosen Adapter und von da ins Stromnetz und wieder heraus.
Ich hab gecheckt das wir einen Stromkreis haben ! 
Wir wollen kabellos Entertain, oder halt mit der Steckdose, und dann Entertain nutzen können, was ist da jetzt die beste Methode ? 
Über W-Lan kann man es denke ich ganz knicken.
Wieso geht soviel Leistung per Steckdose verloren ? 
MFG, Tom


----------



## Feuerreiter (27. Oktober 2009)

Sag vielleicht erstmal, bo du in einer Doppelhaushälfte oder in einem Einfamilienhaus wohnst (oder hab ich das überlesen?).


----------



## K3n$! (27. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würd DLan nehmen. Kauf es aber online, da du es dann, falls es nicht funktionieren sollte, wieder zurückschicken kannst.


----------



## Feuerreiter (27. Oktober 2009)

Wir zum Beispiel haben das MSI ePower-Kit. Kann ich nur empfehlen  . Und ist Computerbild-Testsieger.


----------



## zcei (27. Oktober 2009)

Also mal davon ausgehend, dass es wahrscheinlich der selbe Stromkreislauf ist sage ich dir folgendes (selber DLan nutzer):
Ein Router hat KEINE DLan Funktion, was auch unsinnig wäre
Du benutzt DLan einfach wie ein normales Lankabel, nur dazwischen läuft halt Strom (davon merkst du aber nichts)
Bei Onlinespielen hab ich meistens sehr gute Pings 
Von der Bandbreite von THome weiß ich leider nichts^^ aber sollte klappen
So das wars erstmal von mir 
Bei Fragen steh ich zur Verfügung 

MfG zcei


----------



## Tom3004 (27. Oktober 2009)

Also kann man doch jeden stink normalen Router nehmen ein Lan Kabel hinten dran machen und mit dem D-Lan Adapter in der Steckdose verbinden ? 
@Feuerreiter, wir haben nur einen Stromkreislauf 
Ich denke D-Lan sollte klappen  
Ich probier es einfach und werde berichten...
Bei manchen gings, bei manchen nicht.
MfG, Tom


----------



## zcei (27. Oktober 2009)

Jeden stinknormalen mit W-Lan  weils ja für dich wichtig ist 

Lankabel in Router und Dlan und dann im andren Zimmer dlan und endgerät

So einfach 

MfG zcei


----------



## Tom3004 (27. Oktober 2009)

Achso Danke  So hab ich es mir ja auch vorgestellt  Aber es wurden hier andere Möglichkeiten genannt  
Danke  
MfG, Tom


----------

